# $8000 4K Rendering And High End Gaming PC



## VR PC-BUILD (Jun 19, 2016)

Here is the $8000 build for video rendering and editing at 4K resolution and doing other heavy stuff as well as achieving good gaming experience at 4K








The reason I opted i7-6950X is to achieve great results for rendering and editing at 4K while giving space for overclocking to higher clock speed which will be helpful in gaming.
I would like to know if I can Improve this build or what parts to change to get better experience.
Thank you


----------



## silentbogo (Jun 19, 2016)

.... not again...


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 19, 2016)

Who will buy this?
Or is it your dream build?


----------



## VR PC-BUILD (Jun 19, 2016)

Na not a dream build. People who wanna do lot of video rendering and high level gaming as well should be provided a possibility. And people who can spend this much should surely get the best. The only thing I was dissatisfied in this build was by monitor as it is more on 4K video editing and rendering side and less on gaming side.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 19, 2016)

With all due pleasantries, if you have no intention of buying said PC and posting a build log, please don't use the TPU forums as a fantasist expression.


----------



## VR PC-BUILD (Jun 19, 2016)

Not for myself but would be great help for my customers who spend like INR5-6lacks which is USD7500-9000 and others who spend that much. Worried about the specs. Especially Storage and monitor. First I thought of going with ASUS ROG SWIFT PG348Q but then I went with ASUS PA328Q as it was 4K monitor unlike PG348Q being Ultra-Wide QHD.


----------



## silentbogo (Jun 19, 2016)

VR PC-BUILD said:


> Na not a dream build. People who wanna do lot of video rendering and high level gaming as well should be provided a possibility. And people who can spend this much should surely get the best. The only thing I was dissatisfied in this build was by monitor as it is more on 4K video editing and rendering side and less on gaming side.


Don't make me laugh, my belly still hurts from your last VR build. 

In regards to this one:
- Dual-channel kit for a quad-channel system?
- Storage options are modestly ridiculous. Just stick a RAID array of 2TB Mushkin Reactor SSDs and call it a day.
- Why would you choose a presently non-existing enthusiast grade CPU over a similarly priced and already available Xeon E5-26xxW-series? Why not go all the way with a friggin' Supermicro board and dual E5-2687W V4?


----------



## flmatter (Jun 19, 2016)

I can only agree with @the54thvoid and @silentbogo   you can cut the cost in half to be more palatable as well as the video 7+ minutes for something that can be done in 1 and the music damn near put me to sleep. Sorry to blast you but you put it out there.


----------



## VR PC-BUILD (Jun 19, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> Don't make me laugh, my belly still hurts from your last VR build.
> 
> In regards to this one:
> - Dual-channel kit for a quad-channel system?
> ...


Wouldn't PCIe SSD improve the speed and work experience a lot over SATA SSDs
The CPU is out and the only reason I went for it is that it has 10cores which will be helpful in rendering and is unlocked which can be helpful for gaming.
And is there a better monitor which is good for gaming as well has 4K resolution.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 19, 2016)

VR PC-BUILD said:


> Not for myself but would be great help for my customers who spend like INR5-6lacks which is USD7500-9000 and others who spend that much. Worried about the specs. Especially Storage and monitor. First I thought of going with ASUS ROG SWIFT PG348Q but then I went with ASUS PA328Q as it was 4K monitor unlike PG348Q being Ultra-Wide QHD.



I don't understand. Customers? If you have a business that seems to involve PC builds yet you don't know what is better, you shouldn'tbe in that business.
Your lack of ability to construct a sound PC without asking frankly silly questions is worrying.

People who spend 8k on rendering PC builds generally care little about gaming. Also, you are fixated on simply buying the populist high end gear when you should be looking at PC design specifics.

Stop wasting people's time with these silly "x thousand dollar build videos" and go back and do your homework.  You are either what I said earlier, a 'fantasist' or you don't know your own business. 

Sorry to be so blunt but I wouldn't buy from you when you seem to know so little about PC builds.


----------



## dj-electric (Jun 19, 2016)

X99 board
Output: HDMI

Op, stop it.


----------



## VR PC-BUILD (Jun 19, 2016)

I know what I do but taking opinion from you guys will make it even better if possible and any improvement or addition to this build will be great.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 19, 2016)

So you already have a customer for this? Who is willing to spend that much money?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 19, 2016)

Does VR stand for @Vineet Reddy


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 19, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Does VR stand for @Vineet Reddy



Good one CAPS! I see they are both 21 y/o.


----------



## VR PC-BUILD (Jun 19, 2016)

Yes have 2 with high budget but one is spending like 5lakhs for the build but his budget is flexible. He has a photo studio and is into games. The second one is 3.5lakhs which is only for gaming. But the information I am collecting here is not limited only to this build as I will be doing similar ones in near future.


----------



## natr0n (Jun 19, 2016)

Why not go that extra mile and spend $8250 dont be cheap.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 19, 2016)

VR PC-BUILD said:


> Yes have 2 with high budget but one is spending like 5lakhs for the build but his budget is flexible. He has a photo studio and is into games. The second one is 3.5lakhs which is only for gaming. But the information I am collecting here is not limited only to this build as I will be doing similar ones in near future.



I'm curious, does your business or the company you work at have a website?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 19, 2016)

VR PC-BUILD said:


> as I will be doing similar ones in near future.


you should quit ... doing these kind of build is not helping your "customers"

also ... you can do, technically, all you intend to do with that build for far less money needed, ok ... you might argue for future proof ... still even with a 6820K and a single 1080 (or a dual 1070 if you want to stay SLI )+ a lower priced PSU (corsair is a notorious overpricer )  even a 750w would be plenty for that build and still give OC headroom, memory could be cheaper and even stay at 3333mhz, and storage .... is a joke ...



VR PC-BUILD said:


> Yes have 2 with high budget but one is spending like 5lakhs for the build but his budget is flexible. He has a photo studio and is into games. The second one is 3.5lakhs which is only for gaming.


aherm ... i feel sorry for those two ...



P4-630 said:


> I'm curious, does your business or the company you work at have a website?


also curious ... as i don't think a professional would do these kind of post on a forum


----------



## VR PC-BUILD (Jun 19, 2016)

It is a local store but we will be expanding it in year or two then we will have a website we have telephone service and gmail service and that is good enough source for contact.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 19, 2016)

VR PC-BUILD said:


> It is a local store but we will be expanding it in year or two then we will have a website we have telephone service and gmail service and that is good enough source for contact.




I would like to see it on Google Earth......any chance?


----------



## VR PC-BUILD (Jun 19, 2016)

In storage he needed 8TB HDD for pics and video storage the SSD was the thing I added.


----------



## EdInk (Jun 19, 2016)

With how power efficient the core components are, why a 1500W PSU...seems a waste. a 650-750W Platinum PSU will do.


----------



## VR PC-BUILD (Jun 19, 2016)

I went for the CPU so that rendering can be done in lesser time and as smoothly as possible which was his requirement and the SLI for better 4K gaming experience.


----------



## flmatter (Jun 19, 2016)

I would say back to the drawing board and try again for cheaper. seems like a big waste overall. I know I would not spend that kind of cash for video rendering nor gaming.  Overall I say BS


----------



## VR PC-BUILD (Jun 19, 2016)

I went with 1500W only to be on safe side for expanding and OC but I can drop down the PSU to 850W

Will Corsair RM850x be good for OC, SLI and further expansion of hardware like storage on other components.


----------



## qubit (Jun 19, 2016)

Sorry OP, but it looks very much like you're simply trolling. You're just ignoring the arguments and criticisms that members are saying to you and carrying on asking what if this or what if that about the PC when there are obviously major issues with what you're fantasy building. I've seen this kind of thing before and know it when I see it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 19, 2016)

VR PC-BUILD said:


> In storage he needed 8TB HDD for pics and video storage the SSD was the thing I added.


not needed to be a single 8tb "gold" crap ... 2x4tb/4x2tb RAID black or even another brand would have done fine too, as for SSD ... even a Samsung 850Pro 1tb would have been cheaper and fast enough (or just a M.2 1tb and not a PCIeX one ... )



EdInk said:


> With how power efficient the core components are, why a 1500W PSU...seems a waste.


even half would hold it ... yep ... titanium  errrr ... gold would be enough (tho i am confident even a bronze would be efficient enough )

also ... cooler ... i rather go full custom (well "i" , as i don't recommend you to try it ... tho you might suprise me ) if i want to spend extra money on a build (or as i do actually for a cheap but efficient alternative)


----------



## VR PC-BUILD (Jun 19, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> not needed to be a single 8tb "gold" crap ... 2x4tb/4x2tb RAID black or even another brand would have done fine too, as for SSD ... even a Samsung 850Pro 1tb would have been cheaper and fast enough (or just a M.2 1tb and not a PCIeX one ... )
> 
> 
> even half would hold it ... yep ... titanium  errrr ... gold would be enough (tho i am confident even a bronze would be efficient enough )
> ...


I have done custom water cooling before but the user in this case is not convenient with it so no custom water cooling.


----------



## Estaric (Jun 19, 2016)

okay guys lets not ruin the name of tpus great comunity because of someone who apparently doesnt understand much of computer building. And if he is a troll well its easy enough to deal with that.


----------



## VR PC-BUILD (Jun 19, 2016)

Will the 850W Gold be enough to CPU+GPU OC please confirm on it.


----------



## qubit (Jun 19, 2016)

I see that my post to him has been ignored too. If this isn't a troll, then I don't know what is. I certainly wouldn't ignore someone accusing me of that.

He's new too, which also suggests this.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 19, 2016)

I'm amazed that this thread hasn't been shut down and locked up tight yet. 

Simply put, an 8k USD machine is a niche product that maybe, 0.01% of the market might care about and 0.01% is probably a high figure.

The OP seems to be clueless as to how these things work. I don't play fantasy computer building, sorry. I actually build real computers with real constraints for real people.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 19, 2016)

VR PC-BUILD said:


> I have done custom water cooling before but the user in this case is not convenient with it so no custom water cooling.


ok .... sooo not taking this seriously ... the 900D not convenient for water cooling ... oh god.



VR PC-BUILD said:


> Will the 850W Gold be enough to CPU+GPU OC please confirm on it.


nah the issue is the whole build at the actual moment ... (or component choice)



qubit said:


> If this isn't a troll, then I don't know what is.


someone who look for advice to boost his "professional business" but outright ignore any sensed advice on how "useless" ("" used for a reason) those build or rather choice of component are ... slapping the most expensive component together is not always a good idea.


----------



## VR PC-BUILD (Jun 19, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> ok .... sooo not taking this seriously ... the 900D not convenient for water cooling ... oh god.
> 
> 
> nah the issue is the whole build at the actual moment ... (or component choice)
> ...


I am open to changes can you provide better build maintaining same CPU and GPUs(SLI). You can change all other components except those two.
Other requirements:
8TBHDD
Expandable motherboard
Case as big as possible for decor
4K monitor (3840x2160) only


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 19, 2016)

VR PC-BUILD said:


> I am open to changes can you provide better build maintaining same CPU and GPUs(SLI). You can change all other components except those two.


You want better? How about making it cheaper and scaling back on the things you won't budge on? How about making it so people actually care because right now, it appears that 100% of TPU thinks you're mistaken and that your idea is garbage.


----------



## VR PC-BUILD (Jun 19, 2016)

Aquinus said:


> You want better? How about making it cheaper and scaling back on the things you won't budge on? How about making it so people actually care because right now, it appears that 100% of TPU thinks you're mistaken and that your idea is garbage.


Yes I am ready to cut the price down as per the requirement the only things I cant change are the CPU and the GPUs the rest can be cut down to save the price.
As said the requirements:
8TBHDD
Expandable motherboard
Case as big as possible for decor
4K monitor (3840x2160) only
What are the best options I can get to save price while fulfilling the above needs.


----------



## silentbogo (Jun 19, 2016)

VR PC-BUILD said:


> Case as big as possible for decor


----------



## Estaric (Jun 19, 2016)

https://pcpartpicker.com/user/GigabyteFanBoy/saved/#view=k4jPxr Heres my opinion for 5000 dollars cheaper add the more storage and enjoy your uselessly overpriced build!


@silentbogo wow thats an amazing case


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 19, 2016)

So from now on when you have a customer you're waiting for advice from this forum?


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 19, 2016)

VR PC-BUILD said:


> Yes I am ready to cut the price down as per the requirement the only things I cant change are the CPU and the GPUs the rest can be cut down to save the price.
> As said the requirements:
> 8TBHDD
> Expandable motherboard
> ...


...and I'm telling you that that won't get you nearly close to the price that a person would even be willing to pay for such a PC if they're not building it themselves. Dump 1.5k into a CPU then not budging on it is already a non-starter. Two 1080s? People barely would want to pay for a single one. Come on man, take your head out of the sand.


P4-630 said:


> So from now on when you have a customer you're waiting for advice from this forum?


Good point.


----------



## VR PC-BUILD (Jun 19, 2016)

GigabyteFanBoy said:


> https://pcpartpicker.com/user/GigabyteFanBoy/saved/#view=k4jPxr Heres my opinion for 5000 dollars cheaper add the more storage and enjoy your uselessly overpriced build!
> 
> 
> @silentbogo wow thats an amazing case


Thanks for the build but as I said CPU remains the same but all other components are good. 
One question:
Isn't there gain in going for PCIe SSD instead os SATA SSD? Just wanted to know as I heard PCIe SSDs are way better and very faster than SATA SSDs


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 19, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> So from now on when you have a customer you're waiting for advice from this forum?


shall we ask for a share of the total sale price?

also ...
*with nearly 700$ difference between 6950X and 6900X ... i can't see the real benefit of the first over the later ... SO nope the CPU doesn't have to stay the same  

oh yes .... 2 core more ... yep totally worth 700$ *


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 19, 2016)

I'm gonna fucking cry now.

This guy never learns. Can we burn this troll?


----------



## VR PC-BUILD (Jun 19, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> So from now on when you have a customer you're waiting for advice from this forum?


The 3.5lakh build was the first to come so I started on it and ordered the parts. The 5lakh build I did not start yet and no need to hurry.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 19, 2016)

I didn't watch the video, but I'm sure your customer wants an expensive speaker set as well....No?


----------



## VR PC-BUILD (Jun 19, 2016)

Total price 5lakh or you can go even higher which is like $7500-8000 or a bit higher.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 19, 2016)

Sounds like a company that's going to fail before it begins.


----------



## VR PC-BUILD (Jun 19, 2016)

Yes I thought of providing SONY system but went with Logitech as it looked good and would squeeze out some discount from Logitech store if we purchase 4items from them.


----------



## Estaric (Jun 19, 2016)

welp im out this thread is hopeless 

op have fun with your overpriced build that many experienced pc builders have told you is a bad idea


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 19, 2016)

VR PC-BUILD said:


> Thanks for the build but as I said CPU remains the same but all other components are good.
> One question:
> Isn't there gain in going for PCIe SSD instead os SATA SSD? Just wanted to know as I heard PCIe SSDs are way better and very faster than SATA SSDs


NVME OR pciex can deliver considerable more Ip per second and four times the bandwidth of ssd but I would raid 2 or more hdds to get to 8Th its quicker.
People should ignore or answer ,not deter new members by haranging.


----------



## VR PC-BUILD (Jun 19, 2016)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> NVME OR pciex can deliver considerable more Ip per second and four times the bandwidth of add but I would raid 2 or more hdds to get to 8Th its quicker.
> People should ignore or answer ,not deter new members by haranging.


So PCIe gives a big boost, great I will choose PCIe SSD and go with 2 HDD of 4TB
Thank you


----------



## XSI (Jun 19, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> slapping the most expensive component together is not always a good idea.


exactly what i wanted to add. well said.


----------



## Machinematrix (Jun 19, 2016)

I don't think overclocking that cpu will be helpful in gaming unless you have eight GTX 1080 which I think it's impossible.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 19, 2016)

qubit said:


> I see that my post to him has been ignored too. If this isn't a troll, then I don't know what is. I certainly wouldn't ignore someone accusing me of that.
> 
> He's new too, which also suggests this.



As has other POSTS BY OTHER PEOPLE  this guy is a troll and IS SUSPECTED OF previously useing different log ons to praise and comment to himself ( he also answers himself )
AM I RIGHT VINNY OR ROLLS ROYCE or Kai Vegeta

PS i expect this will be ignored as well


----------



## Devon68 (Jun 19, 2016)

I see people already pointed out that 1 8TB HDD is not a solution.
You cant keep all your files on 1 HDD. What if it gets corrupted or the HDD dies for the sake of redundancy you should have more than 1 HDD or the PC would have to be connected to either a NAS or some other cloud solution. 
And for the CPU you dont need that expensive cpu, just get the cheaper 6900k model, but for the things you say even a 5930k would be enough.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Jun 19, 2016)

In other words buy everything that is the most expensive.......


----------



## VR PC-BUILD (Jun 19, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> As has other POSTS BY OTHER PEOPLE  this guy is a troll and IS SUSPECTED OF previously useing different log ons to praise and comment to himself ( he also answers himself )
> AM I RIGHT VINNY OR ROLLS ROYCE or Kai Vegeta
> 
> PS i expect this will be ignored as well


I answered to all that questions in other thread before check that out and there is no reason to answer them again and again on every thread.



Devon68 said:


> I see people already pointed out that 1 8TB HDD is not a solution.
> You cant keep all your files on 1 HDD. What if it gets corrupted or the HDD dies for the sake of redundancy you should have more than 1 HDD or the PC would have to be connected to either a NAS or some other cloud solution.
> And for the CPU you dont need that expensive cpu, just get the cheaper 6900k model, but for the things you say even a 5930k would be enough.


Yes will be using 2 4TB HDD


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 19, 2016)

Moved this thread to System builders advice then thought about prefixing that with "Bad" and ending it with fantasy, sorry this just comes across as attention seeking flamebait so it's closed.


----------

